# Splinter_Cell_Conviction_XBOX360-STRANGE



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Splinter_Cell_Conviction_XBOX360-STRANGE*
Region free.

The latest in the splinter cell series of games. For those new to the series they are a series of third person story driven stealth games. Given the somewhat branching nature of the last few games we also get to see what is "canon":



Spoiler: NFO



CODEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ????????????? ????
ÂÂ ?? ???? ??????????????????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????????
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ ?? ?????????ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂ ??
??? ?????ÂÂÂÂ?? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????????ÂÂ??????? ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????? ????????????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ?????????????? ??????????ÂÂ ?????
???????????ÂÂ ? ?????ÂÂ????? ??????????????? ??????????????? ?????????ÂÂ ?????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??????? ?????? ????? ?????? ?????????????? ?????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ????? ?????ÂÂ ?????ÂÂ?????????????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????????? ?ÂÂ?????ÂÂ ??????ÂÂ ???? ?????ÂÂ ?????ÂÂ ????? ????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?? ???????? ????? ??????ÂÂÂÂ?????????????????ÂÂ ??????ÂÂ ?? ??ÂÂ ?????????
????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? yule!
???????????ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????????????ÂÂ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ ?????? ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ? ?ÂÂ??????? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? ???????ÂÂ? ? ??????
ÂÂ??ÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂ??
???????????ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ ???????????
???ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂ???????ÂÂ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ????ÂÂ???????
ÂÂ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Splinter Cell ConvictionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????
ÂÂ? ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(c)ÂÂUbisoftÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Release date: 09/04/10ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Source: DVD9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Platform:ÂÂÂÂ Xbox360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRegion: PALÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
ÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ Genre:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂActionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Files:ÂÂ71x100MBÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂhttp://xbox360.ign.com/objects/902/902601.html 

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe greet our friends at WiiERD & ACCiDENTÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????
ÂÂ ???????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????
ÂÂ???????ÂÂ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ????ÂÂ???????
???ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ S T R A N G EÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
???????????ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ ???????????
ÂÂ??ÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ 2oo7ÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂ????????ÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ??? ???????? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? ???????????? ??????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ???????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????ÂÂÂÂ?????????????ÂÂ?????????????ÂÂÂÂ ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ ????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ascii by yLÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?




.__________________________.-..__.-...-..___.-..________________________///.
|.:.MisterX & MisterY.:.:..ÂÂ\/ // | ||/| ||::.::.:::.Site Scripts V2.0:|
`--_______________/---------___//--|_||//|_||---------_________________/'





[old post]
This was made before the scene released a version- Strange are a good group and repacks are not their thing.

http://i40.tinypic.com/15i241w.jpg

^ ABGX360 screenshot from the NFO of sorts that came with the usenet reup.

*Splinter.Cell.Conviction.RF.XBOX360-HHH* seems to be the name it is going by on usenet.
Region free as the name says.

It is a p2p release and it is not due for a few days so those who care about live should probably give it a miss and be wary of any scene release from an "unknown" group.

Thanks is due to Thug4L1f3 for pointing it out. I will probably update this post with any news of a scene release (repack or otherwise) and save a "full" writeup for tomorrow evening/Sunday morning.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 9, 2010)

Splinter_Cell_Conviction_XBOX360-STRANGE
71x100MB s-scc







Really wanna play this shame gotta wait til the 12th doh!


----------



## ganons (Apr 9, 2010)

aint it being officially released on the 16th for Europe?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Thug4L1f3, first post/title updated.

@ganons Gamefaqs has it down for the 16th in Europe, 15th in Australia and 13th Stateside (Japan will probably have a different release but that is set for the 28th). Being region free it does not matter as long as one of those dates has passed.


----------



## pitoui (Apr 11, 2010)

I haven't played a Splinter Cell since the first 2. So I'm excited to play this. Hopefully it'll be done by the time I get home from work.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 11, 2010)

Ordered it on Amazon a few weeks back for $46.99 w/ release date delivery. Can't wait. I hope Ubi doesn't screw it up.


----------



## sweenish (Apr 11, 2010)

pitoui said:
			
		

> I haven't played a Splinter Cell since the first 2. So I'm excited to play this. Hopefully it'll be done by the time I get home from work.



you should try and get a hold of chaos theory. i love that one.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 15, 2010)

Is it mandatory to play the first splinter cell games? The last one i remember playing was Pandora Tomorrow, or something of the sort.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 15, 2010)

Not in the slightest- I think the last one I played single player at length for was chaos theory (even then I had not played the games before it yet).

In other news I really enjoyed this one, climbing around in some ways is better than assassins creed 2, gunplay is better than army of two and a lot of the time you are not forced to be stealthy (although life is easier if you do). About the only thing I do not like is that you can not dispose of bodies leaving the enemies to find them even if you eliminated them silently in the first place and you are 2m from some shadows.


----------



## DjFIL (Apr 16, 2010)

I bought this... as I buy all my Xbox 360 games (but I won't judge others)... but I will say this was an amazing game; great story, great gameplay, great graphics (for Xbox 360's abilities)... just unfortunately too short at only 6 hours for single player.  Thankfully I got a buddy at work who has this too and we'll run through the co-op modes soon.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree I have just finished the game and it only took about 5.5-6hrs and was very easy.
I enjoyed it but doubt I'll play it anymore, maybe co-op some day.


----------



## Armadillo (May 18, 2010)

Finally got round to playing this, what a disappointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. What have they done to splinter cell. So much from the older games stripped away, just a shadow of it's former self.

So much wrong with it, just don't know where to start

Can't drag bodies
No non lethal kills (except when the game forces it, like not killing police)
Many forced fights, older games you can do the whole level without getting into firefights, this one, many fights forced on you.
Light metre is gone, so has the sound. No levels of darkness any more, you're either in the shadows and can't be seen or you're not.
Neck break gone. Can't hang on a pipe above an enemy and break his neck. Now you have to jump straight down on top of him for everyone to see.
Stealth, don't worry about, just need to get hand to hand kill on one enemy, kill the rest with mark and target. Even if you do get caught out, just have a good shoot out with the enemy and you'll be fine. Old games, most of the time, you get seen, you are dead.

Guess the old games didn't have enough action for people these days. Rip splinter cell.


----------

